# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور در باره‌ تاريخ‌ ثبت‌نام‌

## JoKeR

> *طلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور در باره‌ تاريخ‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت در‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1394*
> 1393/09/16
> 
> نسخه چاپی
> 
> 
> بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در *آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1394* براي‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ ،نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاهها وموسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌،دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نورو موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ وغيردولتي‌مي‌رساندكه ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون هاي مذكور از روز يكشنبه مورخ 19/11/93 (نوزدهم بهمن ماه‌ 1393) منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان به نشاني:www.sanjesh.orgآغاز و در روزسه شنبه مورخ  28/11/1393 (بيست و هشت بهمن ماه‌ 1393) پايان مي‌پذيرد، لذا داوطلبان مي‌توانند در مهلت مقرر براي شركت در* آزمون سراسري سال 1394* ثبت‌نام نمايند. لازم به تاكيد است متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش آنها براساس آزمون مي باشد، توجه داشته باشند از آنجا كه پذيرش در رشته هاي دانشگاه مذكورنيز از طريق همين آزمون صورت خواهد گرفت لذا ضرورت دارد متقاضيان در *آزمون سراسري سال 1394* ثبت‌نام و در تاريخ مقرر در جلسه آزمون شركت نمايند.لازم به توضيح است كه* آزمون سراسري سال 1394* در روزهاي 21/3/94، 22/3/94 و 23/3/94 برگزار خواهد شد، كه اطلاعيه تكميلي ثبت نام در آزمون در تاريخهاي 6/11/93 و 13/11/93 منتشر خواهد شد.
> 
> 
> ...


آخرش کار خودشونو کردن....

----------


## mika

توقع داشتی چکار کنه مثلا ؟

----------


## unnam

مسخره ها... 
ساله دیگه چی کیار می کنن 
ساله بعدش چی ؟ 
یکم فکر کردن هم خوبه به خدا....

----------


## Orwell

خب الان دقیقا چه اتفاقی افتاده که اینقد غیرمنتظره بود ؟

جز تاریخ بزگزاری و تاثیر مستقیم معدل این روال داره از سال 92 اجرا میشه دیگه چیز خاصی نداشت که

اولش تاپیک رو دیدم گفتم نکنه تاثیر معدل رو کردن 35 درصد

----------


## SNIPER

همه این مطالبی که در این اطلاعیه هست از ماه ها قبل اعلام شده بود دیگه الان چیکار کردن که ؟؟؟

----------


## MAHSA

الانم باز اعلام کردن :yahoo (4):

----------


## JoKeR

اخه قرار بود بعد رمضون باشه نه قبلش.... چرا نمیگیرین شما....یه ماه پرید :Y (756): 

قبلن ک تاریخ داده بودن همین بود ولی هی خبر میومد که عوض میشه...

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

نظام آموزشی ما مشکل داره :yahoo (4):

----------


## mika

والا ما که خبری نشنیدیم که بخواد تاریخ برگزاری از خرداد عوض بشه

----------


## saeid_NRT

بابا شما ديگه کي هستين؟! جدي هنوز متوجه نشدين چي اين اطلاعيه جديده؟
تو اين اطلاعيه گفتن داوطلبا! نگران نباشيد هموني که قبلا گفته بوديمه, بلاي جديدي سرتون نياورديم! داوطلبا هم از از شنيدن اين خبر خوشحال شدن!:yahoo (4):

----------


## elham.hooshyar

> بابا شما ديگه کي هستين؟! جدي هنوز متوجه نشدين چي اين اطلاعيه جديده؟
> تو اين اطلاعيه گفتن داوطلبا! نگران نباشيد هموني که قبلا گفته بوديمه, بلاي جديدي سرتون نياورديم! داوطلبا هم از از شنيدن اين خبر خوشحال شدن!:yahoo (4):


چقد شماباهوشی...ولی خیلی باحال توضیح دادی کلی خندیدم:yahoo (4):

----------


## MAHSA

> چقد شماباهوشی...ولی خیلی باحال توضیح دادی کلی خندیدم:yahoo (4):


نه بابا سعید کی باهوش شده؟؟؟؟آی کیوش 30 هستا  :Yahoo (68):

----------

